# 1971 Manta - Ray (near mint condition)



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Sep 29, 2011)

$950 shipped

763-473-1489

schwinncere@yahoo.com


----------



## George Eggleston (Oct 25, 2011)

what a real beauty. Maybe if I hit the lotto. I am sure there is someone out there ready for this one.


----------

